# الهندسية لتصميم وتنفيزالماكينات والمعدات وخطوط الانتاج والافران على النظم العالمية لم



## الوكيل العابد (19 ديسمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شركة العابدالعصرية الهندسية للصناعات المتطورة والتوكيلات التجارية تعلن عن
العابد جروب

www.CHARCOAL صناعة الاخشاب من 
نشارة وبواقى كسر الاخشاب والمخلفات الطبيعية من المزارع والمحاصيل
نقوم بتلك الصناعة على احدث واكمل وجه علمى متطوربجمع تلك الخامات واعادة خلطهاببعض الموادالتركيبة العضوية لدى شركتناثم كبسهاعلى خطوط انتاج خاصة نقوم بتصنيعهاحتى تناسب الغرض المصنع لها
فمن تلك المخلفات يصنع منه انواع عديدة من الفحم الطبيعى المضغوط
ومنه يصنع الواح خشبية من الحبيبى او الكونتر اوMDF PDF او LDFوHDF اوالواح الخشب المضغوط ومنه بزيادة تركيزات بعض المواد التركيبة العضوية نصنع اخشاب لهامقاومة عالية للكسروالصدامات ويصنع منها الابواب والشبابيك وزوايا الاركان الخشبية وطاولات الطعام والكمبيوتر والمطابخ والاثاث والموبليا والانتيك
وبزيادة اكبر لتلك الموادنصنع اخشاب لها امتيازات اعلى وتصبح مقاومة للحريق
خطوط انتاج صناعة الرخام من بودرالرخام شديدالصلابة بالوانه الجميلة الناضرة والتركيبات العضوية لها وكيفية صنعها
منتجاتنا : نقوم بصناعة جميع انواع الفحم الطبيعى النباتى المضغوط بجميع اشكاله ومستوياته المتعددة - وايضا فحم الاقراص بالمواصفات الاوروبية وبكافة مستوياته وبالروائح الشرقية والفواكهة والبخور - فحم خشبى - فحم الشعلة والميجا واللهب والقوالب والوسادة
وايضا من اعمالنا خطوط انتاج وتدوير الاخشاب
خطوط انتاج وتدوير المخلفات الطبيعية من المزارع والمحاصيل 
خطوط انتاج الفحم الخشبى
خطوط انتاج البلت(Pettet) علف الارانب بكافة احجامه واقطاره
خطوط انتاج اخشاب(Brikettie) من نشارة الاخشاب ومخلفات الخشب ولدينا افران التفحيم الخاصة به
خطوط انتاج اخشاب التدفئة بكافة اشكالها(اقراص خشبية – اسطوانية – سداسية -..............جميع الاشكال والمستويات بمواصفات اوروبية
خطوط انتاج الاعمدة الخشبية والقواطيع والخشب المضغوط وطاولات الطعام والكمبيوتروالطبليات الخشبية والابواب والشبابيك والزواياالخشبية للاركان والمطابخ والاثاث والموبيليا وجميع المستلزمات والصناعات الخشبية
خطوط انتاج الخشب البلاستيكى فهو معادل حديدالكريتال والالوميتال ويمكن تشكيله باى شكل مراد وايضا تلوينه باى لون مطلوب بسهوله بدون تعقيد ويستخدم مثل استخدامات الالوميتال لعمل المطابخ والطاولات وكل شئ وهوقوى شديد الصلابة له امتيازات عديدة واغراض كثيرة
ماكينات انتاج نشارة الاخشاب متعددة الاستخدام – منهاماكينات نشارة للدواجن والمزارع والخيول(ماكينات تنتج النشارة من كسر الخشب الصغيرواخرى من الخشب الكبيروالاشجارونقوم بتوريدالنشارة بالمواصفات المطلوبة بالكميات المطلوبة شكايراومكعبات مكبوسة) – بلتات خشب - والواح الخشب المضغوط – بالات نشارة الخشب المضغوط باوزان مختلفة - واغراض شتا
خطوط ومكابس النشارة وماكينات سن الكستير

خطوط انتاج الواح الخشب الحبيبى خطوط انتاج الواح الكونتر خطوط انتاج الواح PDF وmdf وHdf وLDF
خطوط انتاج الخشب المضغوط 
خطوط انتاج لاصق قشرة الالواح الخشبية
ماكينات فاكيوم لصناعة علب البلاستيك – الات وماكينات نفخ وسحب و تشكيل البلاستيك – ماكينات البلاستيك الفلم – وحقن وكبس البلاستيك – ماكينات كبس ونفخ(لجميع الصناعات البلاستيكية) 
خطوط تدويروانتاج صناعات الكرتون
خطوط الانتاج المتطورة للفحم الطبيعى المضعوط
خطوط الانتاج الحديثة والمتطورة لفحم الاقراص سريع
الاشتعال متعددة المستويات 
الات وماكينات و مطاحن وخلاطات و مكابس اعلاف 3 طن – 5 طن كبير و صغيرحتى 20 طن
هام جدا::يوجدلدينا مكابس اعلاف تنتج من 70 كيلو فى الساعة لجميع الانواع من الاعلاف دواجن . مواشى . اسماك . ارانب . بأسعارمغرية بخلاف باقى الماكينات وخطوط الانتاج المطلوبة بالاضافة الى التوليفات والتركيبات الخاصة لجميع انواع الاعلاف
-غرابيل هزاز للفرز – الدايات – مصانع تدوير المخلفات – خطوط انتاج الاعلاف – خطوط انتاج اعلاف السمك – خطوط انتاج اعلاف الارانب – خطوط انتاج اعلاف الدواجن – خطوط انتاج الاعلاف المواشى – المدشات – كسارات – ماكينات فرم – جاروش اخشاب – مفارم خشب بودرناعم - ماكينات والات فرم mdf
مكابس هيدروليك—ميكانيك—كهربائية—هوائية - ترددى------وكثير
افران تفحيم/فحم الحمضيات/ وافران تجفيف افران زجاج افران سيراميك افران خزف افران روتارى افران دواره
تصميم جميع مقاسات السيور وحدات النقل حسب المقاسات المطلوبة والغرض
لتصنيع المكابس الهيدروليكية للسيارات الخردة
( العلوي العادي ، وثلاثي الاتجاهات )

نستطيع تصميم مقاسات تبدأ من 6 متر طول غرفة الكبس و15 متر طول السير المتحرك بعرض 2.5متر لكليهما وارتفاع 5 متر لتصل إلى 15متر طول غرفة الكبس و45 متر طول السير المتحرك بعرض يصل إلى 4 متر لكليهما وارتفاع يصل إلى 8 متر 
وفقاً لمتطلبات عملائنا بمصر وكافة الدول العربية 

مكبس هيدروليكي لكبس السيارات الخردة ذو الكبس العلوي فقط
• بقوة كبس تبدأ من 200 طن إلى 450 طن 
• بقوة محركة كلية تبدأ من 32 حصان إلى 65 حصان
• بطول يبدأ من 15 متر للسير وعرض 2.5 متر إلى طول 45 متر وعرض 4 متر
• بحجم غرفة كبس تبدأ من 2.5 م.ع * 6 م.ط* 5 م. ر إلى 4 م.ع * 45 م.ط * 8 م.ر
• جميع الخامات المستخدمة من الحديد الصلب عالي الجودة والصلابة 
• جميع المحركات ألمانية أو ايطالية أو بلغارية الصنع وفقاً لرغبات العملاء
• الطلمبات ترسيه مستوردة .
• الأوزان تبدأ من 3.5 طن إلى 11 طن للمكبس مع السير 
.
مكبس هيدروليكي لكبس السيارات الخردة ذو الكبس الثلاثي 
• بقوة كبس تبدأ من 260 طن إلى 500 طن 
• بقوة محركة كلية تبدأ من 42 حصان إلى 80 حصان
• بطول يبدأ من 15 متر للسير وعرض 2.5 متر إلى طول 45 متر وعرض 4 متر
• بحجم غرفة كبس تبدأ من 2.5 م.ع * 6 م.ط* 5 م. ر إلى 4 م.ع * 45 م.ط * 8 م.ر
• جميع الخامات المستخدمة من الحديد الصلب عالي الجودة والصلابة 
• جميع المحركات ألمانية أو ايطالية أو بلغارية الصنع وفقاً لرغبات العملاء
• الطلمبات ترسيه مستوردة .
• الأوزان تبدأ من 4 طن إلى 12 طن للمكبس مع السير 
: المكبس الهيدروليكي المتعدد الأغراض والاستخدامات -
المكبس الشامل لجميع الأغراض العامة واليدوية واستعدال الفلنشات وخلافة ونطر وإخراج البلي في المخارط والورش والمصانع كما أن يمكن اسنخدامة كمقص يعمل على كهرباء 2 و 3 فاز بمحرك 3 حصان كما يتوفر لدينا جميع قطع الغيار فيما بعد .--: مكبس البلاط
مكبس البلاط الهيدروليكي بقدرة كلية 4 حصان يعمل على كهرباء 2 و 3 فاز بطاقة إنتاجية 120م في الست ساعات بقوة ضغط 36 طن بسرعة كبس 4 متر في الثانية بطرمبة غاطس للبيروتي وطرمبة بلف للمصري كما 
: المقشطة الهيدروليكية العادية --
المقشطة العادية بذراع تعمل على كهرباء 2 و 3 فاز بطاقة إنتاجية 70 متر مربع في الست ساعات بقدرة 10.5 حصان بمواصفات قياسية , يقوم بتشغيلها عامل واحد 
--: المقشطة الهيدروليكية الاتوماتيكية 
المقشطة الهيدروليكية الاتوماتيكية تعمل على كهرباء 3 فاز فقط , بلوحة المفاتيح الاتوماتيك بثلاثة ماطور بطاقة إنتاجية 120 متر مربع في الست ساعات بقدرة 14 حصان بمواصفات قياسية بها 3 أطباق 25 , 30 , 40*40 يقوم بتشغيلها عامل واحد 
--: ماكينات إنتاج مشابك الغسيل الخشب :- 
طقم ماكينات مشابك الغسيل الخشب خط إنتاج 3 ماكينات 4 مراحل بطاقة إنتاجية 50 ألف مشبك في العشر ساعات بقدرة كلية 6 حصان يستخدم في الإنتاج فضلات وبواقي ورش النجارة يعمل على كهرباء 2و3 فاز 14000 و 16000 حسب المواصفات والقوة الانتاجية ونوعية المواتير ومواصفات الماكينة ككل. 
: ماكينات إنتاج مشابك الغسيل الخشب ( النصف اتوماتيكية )--
طقم ماكينات مشابك الغسيل الخشب خط إنتاج 3 ماكينات 4 مراحل بطاقة إنتاجية 60 ألف مشبك في العشر ساعات بقدرة كلية 7 حصان يستخدم في الإنتاج فضلات وبواقي ورش النجارة يعمل على كهرباء 2و3 فاز مصري مع.--: ماكينات إنتاج مشابك الغسيل الخشب :- ( الاتوماتيكية ) 
طقم ماكينات مشابك الغسيل الخشب خط إنتاج 3 ماكينات 4 مراحل بطاقة إنتاجية 70 ألف مشبك في ثمانية ساعات بقدرة كلية 9 حصان يستخدم في الإنتاج فضلات وبواقي ورش النجارة يعمل على كهرباء 2و3 فاز. 
ü مجفف طول 2 متر ، تجفيف 200 كيلو في الساعة يعمل على الغاز أو السخان الكهربائي 
ü مجفف طول 3 متر ، تجفيف 300 كيلو في الساعة يعمل على الغاز أو السخان الكهربائي 
ü مجفف طول 5 متر ، تجفيف يصل إلى 500 كيلو في الساعة يعمل على الغاز أو السخان الكهربائي 
ü كما يمكننا تفصيل مقاسات مخصوصة تتناسب مع مكان العملاء سواء بأحجام أكبر أو اصغر من ذلك 
كما يتوفر لدينا أيضا مكبس بالات نشارة الخشب بوزن 25كجم للبالة الواحدة 

وجميع الالات وخطوط الانتاج والافران متوفرمنها جديد ومستعمل بحالة جيدة جدا لمن يرغب
التركيبات العضوية للفحم المضعوط والاقراص والاخشاب و الاعلاف 
خطوط انتاج صناعة الرخام من بودرالرخام شديدالصلابة بالوانه الجميلة الناضرة والتركيبات العضوية لها وكيفية تصنيعهابجميع الالوان
خطوط انتاج الشحوم من تدوير مخلفات الزيوت المستعمله
الات وماكينات صناعة البخور وطرق صنعها واضافة مركباتها
ماكينات والات انتاج المعسل وجميع انواع المعسلات المختلفة بالتوليفات العالمية الصحيحة
خطوط انتاج وماكينات الطوب الطفلى والرملى
ماكينات انتاج اطباق البيض
خطوط انتاج قطع الصابون باى شكل له ونظام
خطوط انتاج الطوب البلاستيكى 

خطوط انتاج بطاطس السيبس والفارم فريتس
افران الخبر البلدى والعيش الخبزالسورى والعجائن الشامية السريعة آلية ونصف آلية

خطوط تعبئه وتغليف حسب الطلب والغرض ومواصفات المنتج
وماكينات ومعدات تقطيع هاف اوتوماتيك—وفول اوتوماتيك على احدث مستوى
لديناكشفات اضاءة بالطاقة الشمسية
نقوم بتصميم المعدات والماكينات وخطوط الانتاج المطلوبة والخاصة على اسس صحيحة وسليمة
وخبراءفنيين لصيانة وتعديل وتطويرالماكينات والالات وخطوط الانتاج التى لديكم لمختلف الماجالات خبرات تطويرلزيادةالانتاج

نقوم بأتمام مشروعات متكاملة وخطوط انتاج تسليم مفتاح
لدينا خبراء فنيين ممارسين الاعمال الكهربائية الاتية//:
-1تركيب وتجميع لوحات الضغط زات قدرة(24ka/12ka(
2 –القدرة على القيام باعمال الصيانة الدوريةلتلك اللوحات وتحديد الاعطال واصلاحها ان وجدت(صيانة قواطع – تعديل دوائركهربائية)
3 – تركيب وتجميع لوحات الضغط المنخفض لمعظم شركات التصنيع
4 – القدرة على عمل الصيانة الدورية للوحات الضغط المتوسط وتحديد الاعطال
5 – القدرة على تأهيل اللوحات القديمة وتجديدها وزلك::
- تعديل دوائر الكنترول وتحويلها من دائرة المانيول الى اتوماتيك
- زيادة كفاءة القواطع وزلك بعمل الصيانة لها وتغيربعض اجزائها
- تغيراجهزة الوقاية القديمة بأخرى
- اضافة لوحات جديدة وربطها بالقديمة
- تصنيع لوحات حماية الماكينات وورش ومصانع
- للاستعلام//
00201001895794
---ولديناانواع اخرى متميزة من الفحم (الفحم النشط )(اكتيفتيد كربون)( (ACTIVATED CARBON( )((ويستخدم كفلاترفى المباسم ومنه نوع اخريستخدم فى فلاترالمياه لتنقية الماءمن الشوائب والمتعلقات الاخرى))ويوجدلديناايضافحم منشط لاستخدام فى صهرالمعادن وعزل غرف الكهرباء واستخدامات اخرى متعددة وكثيرة)
توريد المواد الخام وجميع التركيبات العضوية (فحم الطبيعى المضغوط – فحم الاقراص سريع الاشتعال – مختلف تركيبات الاخشاب – جميع تركيبات الرخام – الدهانات – الاعلاف – كثير و كثير.....................)
الشركة مرخصة رسمية ومعتمدة
احذروا المقلدين من الشركات الاخري
وتاكدو من المصداقية للمزورين والمقلدين 
مع تحياتى لكم باستمتاعكم بجميع بمنتجاتنا الأصلية العصرية
تجدوا ما يسركم دائما على موقعنا
حصريا://لدينادفايات للعانبر والمزارع
موفرة جدا للاستهلاك سواء الغاز او التيارالكهربائى:تعمل بالتيارات الهوائية المسخنة والغيرمباشرة - اوبتيارمائى لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية لتوليدالطاقة الحرارية - او تعمل ببودرالفحم لتوليدالطاقة الحرارية- اوعن طريق الطاقة الشمسية بطرق مختلفة غير الطرق التقليدية
ايضا غير مكلفة بالاضافة انهاموفرة وتقضى الغرض بعيدا عن استغلال الغاز وكلفة التيارالكهربى 

---احزروا الشركات الحديثة قليلة الخبرات ضعيفة المعرفة(اقوال لا افعال) احزروا الشركات الحديثة قليلة الخبرات ضعيفة المعرفة فى جميع المجالات حتى لاتقعوافى خداع المنافسين
---ونرجومن العملاء قبل التعامل مع الشركات التاكد من صحه قدرتهم على الاداء الفعلى لتقنية الالات والماكينات وايضاالاداء العلمى المعملى للكفاءة العلمية للتركيبات العضوية بعيداكل البعد عن تركيبات تقليدية

لدينا خبرات كثيرة ومتعددة فى جميع المجالات ونسر لنقلها اليكم لاى استفسار بانتظاركم
زوروا مواقعنا :
.القاهرة العابد جروب 
http://www.facebook.com/alabdgroups
http://twitter.com/alabdgroups
الموقع
مجموعة شركات العابد – شركةالعابد جروب
00201273556514
00201119932878
00201111661580
00201061613448
00201007533108
www.charcoalwww.charcoal1www.charcoal2 wwwcharcoal- wwwcharcoal_ 
www.shavingwood www.woodmachine


----------

